# How clever are you?



## Lindarose (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi all
Unfortunately this this the only time I'm likely to score as an 18 year old! 

http://en.what-character-are-you.com/m/en/1729/index/10491.html


----------



## Robin (Mar 26, 2015)

I got an age of 57. I'm actually 59. I think this means that over the years my brain has become totally cluttered up with trivia.


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 26, 2015)

Well done Robin  That's a great score! Now I'm officially thick!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2015)

Bloomin' cheek! 



> You are a lively and outgoing 75 year old!
> With your general knowledge, you can't help but show other people up. Your mind is still as fit as a fiddle and you like to keep pushing yourself to learn new things. But you also have to be quite old to have the sort of knowledge that you do – you know so many things that you must have lived through a lot to be able to keep it all in your mind. Good for you!



I'm 56!


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 26, 2015)

It says I'm a confident and caring 66 year old.  I'm actually 43.  Hmmph!
Although if it means I know a lot more than a person of my age normally does then maybe it's not so bad...


----------



## Robin (Mar 26, 2015)

do you think if you answered the astronomy question as 'The Sun goes round the Earth' it would make you about 600 years old?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2015)

Robin said:


> do you think if you answered the astronomy question as 'The Sun goes round the Earth' it would make you about 600 years old?



Haha! Good one!


----------



## banjo (Mar 26, 2015)

lively 75 year old lol too much knowledge?


----------



## Flower (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm a confident and caring 66 year old  I'm obviously wise beyond my 48 years


----------



## bill hopkinson (Mar 26, 2015)

_With your general knowledge, you can't help but show other people up. Your mind is still as fit as a fiddle and you like to keep pushing yourself to learn new things. But you also have to be quite old to have the sort of knowledge that you do – you know so many things that you must have lived through a lot to be able to keep it all in your mind. Good for you!_

That is good to know. Otherwise I might have to change the tagline below


----------



## David H (Mar 26, 2015)

Confident and caring 66 year old (I'm actually 67)


----------



## trophywench (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm 18.  

Don't tell the Pensions Service though since my birth certificate says 1950 !


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm 18 but I can't see many 18 yr olds knowing some of that stuff.


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm 18 as well apparently, or just pants at General knowledge who knows, also my IPad insists on capitalising general when followed by knowledge, it mocks me I tells you . My Godson is also quite disgusted that I don't know (or care) who Zayn is from One Direction, I've been feigning concern about the wee flower all week


----------

